# enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm bored.



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I want something to break, something to leak, some little tidbit of info I can rest my hat on.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



GOD said:


> I want something to break,


wind.



> something to leak,


Diapers. Three Mile Island. Three Mile Island of Diapers.



> some little tidbit of info I can rest my hat on.


I have a hatrack with a blazer pinwheel on it, but you can't use it. And stop calling it a "little tidbit".

barfo


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Come on guys, hes 'board' lol... help him out. 
Now, if you were 'bored', I would definetly help you out.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

I heard Oden, Roy, and LA are gonna be traded for Kobe


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Steez said:


> Come on guys, hes 'board' lol... help him out.
> Now, if you were 'bored', I would definetly help you out.


OK, I should say I'm bored and high on pain killers(bike accident). Quite frankly, it's amazing that even one of my words was spelled correctly. (spellchecked for Steez)


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



GOD said:


> I want something to break, something to leak, some little tidbit of info I can rest my hat on.


A rumor that I've heard while scouring the 'net is that the Blazers had a secret workout with Eric Gordon today, I think.

Another one was that Atlanta has interest in Jarret Jack. I heard this from the OLive forum, so it's probably untrue.

That first one I read on RealGM, but I think it was taken from OLive too, so it's probably bogus as well.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

I read on the O-Live board that the government found aliens last week at Area 51 snooping for their lost relatives, but once spotted, scampered off (at around 150 mph. Aliens are fast runners) to the West and in order to escape detection donned jerseys and went to the finals to watch and learn how they can ultimately beat Michael Jordan in the Space Jam competition. Unfortunately their future projector, which shows them an estimation of our future, was off by a couple years, and they thought the Blazers were playing in the finals.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Eric Gordon was seen last week at the Heathman downtown, according to Gavin from the BFT on Friday.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

While also scouring the net perusing Blazer related articles, I've pieced together some "wee" tidbits that together indicate that by end of Draft day there is an 80 per cent possibility that one of Gordon, Gallinari, Westbrook, Batum or Chalmers will be a Blazer.

Also hope the bike accident wasn't serious.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

The Blazers had 3 players they made Jerseys for on draft day last year. Oden, Durant and... Al Thornton. Oden and Durant are pretty obvious... but Thornton? Hmmm....


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Woah, that is weird.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



> New York (No. 6) and Portland (No. 13) are believed to be among the teams that would be willing to trade down or out of the first round. The Knicks, who have a payroll of just less than $91 million next season, may be looking to cut costs while the Trail Blazers, who are already loaded with young talent, may be willing to give up their first-round pick to add experience.
> 
> The Suns are also exploring the idea of acquiring a second first-round choice. Doing so might cost them Leandro Barbosa or Boris Diaw. "If we could capitalize on (the depth of the draft) and get more than one (first-round pick), we would," Griffin said. "If that's below us or above us, either way that's fine. It's just a potentially good opportunity to fill a few needs and address our need for youth."


http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/118706


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Paxil said:


> The Blazers had 3 players they made Jerseys for on draft day last year. Oden, Durant and... Al Thornton. Oden and Durant are pretty obvious... but Thornton? Hmmm....


They were trying to get another lottery pick during the draft, so I guess that's who it would have been. He turned out to be pretty decent, so once again good scouting by the staff. He was selected 14th, so anywhere in the low lottery would have worked.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



DonCorleone said:


> http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/118706


I guess that means we can't buy their pick. Even if we didn't use it for ourselves, that could have been some value in a trade.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



GOD said:


> I want something to break, something to leak, some little tidbit of info I can rest my hat on.


Shhhhhhhhhhh! Don't say anything, but I hear there's a deal coming soon


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Deal coming soon.......


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Re-reading the end of the thread was kinda sad.

Lots of people were really pissed.

I might be in the minority, but even at the time the trade went down, i was freakin' thrilled to get rid of Zach.

That was a great, great trade for us. KP is a genious.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Here's a bit of info. (and this is an iron clad fact)

One of the current Blazers recently had to take a paternity test. I'm unsure of the results yet.

I won't say who it is, but I think it'd be interesting if he gets traded. I mean hell, this could happen to anybody, but is it a 'culture' issue? Not in my opinion, but you never know what the team thinks.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> Here's a bit of info. (and this is an iron clad fact)
> 
> One of the current Blazers recently had to take a paternity test. I'm unsure of the results yet.
> 
> I won't say who it is, but I think it'd be interesting if he gets traded. I mean hell, this could happen to anybody, but is it a 'culture' issue? Not in my opinion, but you never know what the team thinks.


It was Von Wafer.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Why wouldn't you say who it is, bro?

edit - Von Wafer? He won't be back anyway, right?

edit 2 - B-Roy, that is very likely the greatest sig ever.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



MrJayremmie said:


> Why wouldn't you say who it is, bro?
> 
> edit - Von Wafer? He won't be back anyway, right?
> 
> edit 2 - B-Roy, that is very likely the greatest sig ever.


Nope he won't.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> Here's a bit of info. (and this is an iron clad fact)
> 
> One of the current Blazers recently had to take a paternity test. I'm unsure of the results yet.
> 
> I won't say who it is, but I think it'd be interesting if he gets traded. I mean hell, this could happen to anybody, but is it a 'culture' issue? Not in my opinion, but you never know what the team thinks.


This is why some of us cringe every time the "character" card gets played. 

"Well, we could have traded Raef's expiring contract for Dwight Howard, but the kid has an out-of-wedlock child. Can't compromise our culture, you know!" :sadbanana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

I dont think the blazers will trade out


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Oldmangrouch said:


> This is why some of us cringe every time the "character" card gets played.
> 
> "Well, we could have traded Raef's expiring contract for Dwight Howard, but the kid has an out-of-wedlock child. Can't compromise our culture, you know!" :sadbanana:


I agree.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork said:


> Here's a bit of info. (and this is an iron clad fact)
> 
> One of the current Blazers recently had to take a paternity test. I'm unsure of the results yet.
> 
> I won't say who it is, but I think it'd be interesting if he gets traded. I mean hell, this could happen to anybody, but is it a 'culture' issue? Not in my opinion, but you never know what the team thinks.


didn't Brandon Roy have a kid with a mere girlfriend? I recall some of the holy rollers around here getting upset about that, but it seems that the team didn't view it as a deal breaker (thank Jebus).

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

GOD said:


> I want something to break, something to leak, some little tidbit of info I can rest my hat on.


Chad Ford has his newest mock up. He says Pritchard has been inquiring about Minnesota's #3 and projects Brandon Rush at #13.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Hmm...

#3??? Interesting... I'd rather go for #7 (Clippers) as it would be cheaper, and the Clips need a PG in the deal (Jack maybe).

*Some interesting things from that article:*

_Minnesota_ is getting calls from _Portand_ for their #3 pick.

*Westbrook* is now predicted to go number #6 to _NY_.

It says that _Portland_ is interested in *Alexander* (who is predicted to go #8 to _MIL_) and *WESTBROOK*!

_Portland_ is picking *Rush* in the mock.

They have *Randolph* sliding down to #12!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Hmm...
> 
> #3??? Interesting... I'd rather go for #7 (Clippers) as it would be cheaper, and the Clips need a PG in the deal (Jack maybe).


Not sure if the Clips are looking to move that pick but I think there are reasons to think the Wolves might be. They don't have much talent in Minnesota and what they have doesn't match up particularly well with the top players projected at #3. Mayo measured out to be a Jack sized PG which isn't complimentary to Foye. Maybe they bring Foye off the bench and start Mayo and Brewer in the backcourt? Love would seem a decent offensive compliment to Jefferson, but both would be smallish at their respective Big spots. Who else would they be considering there? 

For them to be competitive in the not too distant future, they have many positional needs to address. They need some decent size to line up with Big Al, and I don't like their swing players much at all. Portland has too many decent players. If they weren't in the same division, I'd say these two would make pretty perfect trading partners. But maybe...

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



STOMP said:


> didn't Brandon Roy have a kid with a mere girlfriend? I recall some of the holy rollers around here getting upset about that, but it seems that the team didn't view it as a deal breaker (thank Jebus).
> 
> STOMP


Yeah, that's true. But there's a bit more to this story than just having a kid out of wedlock. And it wasn't Von Wafer, it was an actual contributing member of the team.

RE: the draft. I had a dream last night that Milwaukee took Russell Westbrook with the #8 pick and traded him to us for Joe Alexander at #13 plus Sergio Rodriguez and cash.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

I find it interesting that Joe Alexander happened to be in Portland when he announced he was staying in the draft yesterday. 

"The deciding factor was I wanted to play with the best right now," Alexander said in a phone interview Monday from Portland, Ore., where he is completing a pre-draft workout for the Trail Blazers.

'The best?' As in Brandon Roy, Greg Oden and Lamarcus Aldridge?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



STOMP said:


> Chad Ford has his newest mock up. He says Pritchard has been inquiring about Minnesota's #3 and projects Brandon Rush at #13.
> 
> STOMP


Who would we be looking at with the #3 I wonder?

Is there a chance that we feel Derrick Rose might slip to the #3? 

Chicago: Beasley
Miami: Mayo
Portland: Rose?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



STOMP said:


> I recall some of the *holy rollers *around here getting upset about that . . . (thank *Jebus*).
> 
> STOMP


Wow, there is a nice religious stereotype. Maybe you could just say "I recall some around here getting upset about that . . . ." 

On topic (_while resisting the urge to roll around the floor of my office, because that is what my kind of people like to do all the time_) I can see a lot of value for Portland getting to 5 or 6. If they are truly interested in the third pick you have to scratch your head a little. KP has been talking down Mayo, but if they move up to three you have to think this is who they would be targetting. I can't see them moving up for Bayless--but maybe. Moving up to 5 or 6 would probably give you your pick of Westbrook or Gordon (or someone else). But, moving up to #3?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Maybe, just MAYBE we are trying to get ahold of the #3, and then trade it and move up to #1 for Rose?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> Who would we be looking at with the #3 I wonder?
> 
> Is there a chance that we feel Derrick Rose might slip to the #3?
> 
> ...


I don't see it happening. Chicago sounds set on taking Rose. With their chemistry problems with their last few draft picks (Thomas, Noah) I can't see them taking Beasley, even though he would be the best fit talent wise.

However, if Chicago did take Beasley, then you could easily see a deal where Portland trades for #3, Miami takes Rose and trades him to Portland for the Mayo (#3) plus $3M and some value. I'm just not sure how much Portland would have to give up to get to #3? 

But, wouldn't Miami just rather have Rose? I know they like Mayo over Beasley, but I can't see them passing on Rose.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork said:


> Yeah, that's true. But there's a bit more to this story than just having a kid out of wedlock. And it wasn't Von Wafer, it was an actual contributing member of the team.


come on, spill the beans on what you supposedly know. We're all anonymous here so if you've heard wrong who cares. We're obviously bored stiff for anything to chew on.


> RE: the draft. I had a dream last night that Milwaukee took Russell Westbrook with the #8 pick and traded him to us for Joe Alexander at #13 plus Sergio Rodriguez and cash.


Paul Allen's cash is a nice trading asset. Given how happy I've been with the results of the past two draft days, I'm guessing two Thursday's from now will be another great day.

STOMP


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



MrJayremmie said:


> Maybe, just MAYBE we are trying to get ahold of the #3, and then trade it and move up to #1 for Rose?


The only way I can see this is if Chicago really wants Beasley, but thinks they can get him and more by trading down (like with Aldridge). You can see Chicago taking Rose at #1 for Portland; Miami having to take Mayo at #2 or Trade with Portland (#3) and take Mayo there. Then Portland takes Beasley for Chicago and gives them extra value. If (big IF) Chicago values Rose and Beasley the same, they could end up getting some extra value out of the draft. This move looks very KP-like, but I just have a hard time seeing teams not taking Rose. 

Chicago passing on Rose and taking Beasley later looks very similar to what happened with LMA and Thomas--I don't think they want to get Pritch-slapped again.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



MrJayremmie said:


> Hmm...
> 
> #3??? Interesting... I'd rather go for #7 (Clippers) as it would be cheaper, and the Clips need a PG in the deal (Jack maybe).


Agreed, Draft Westbrook!



MrJayremmie said:


> *Some interesting things from that article:*
> 
> _Minnesota_ is getting calls from _Portand_ for their #3 pick.


Curious? Who would we be interested in at #3?
KP has said he "didn't know if Mayo fit our culture"

KP is not getting Rose at #3

KP said Rose and Beasley were the two best players in the draft, but does Beasley fit the culture?

Some posters here think Bayless is more hype than quality. Is KP thinking Bayless here?



MrJayremmie said:


> *Westbrook* is now predicted to go number #6 to _NY_.


Does this make sense to anyone else? Chad Ford says Knicks looking for lead guard. I thought Nate Robinson showed he could play point? He certainly fits D'Antoni's (sp?) style. Westbrook is awesome, but he's no Steve Nash, that's for sure. Seems like they need athletic big men who can run. Sounds like Anthony Randolph would be perfect for them. Maybe they're afraid of the Randolphs hanging out together? :lol:

Edit: Eddy Curry lead the team with an amazing 0.49 blocks
per game. This doesn't prove my point, but it certainly
enhances it - they should take Randolph.




MrJayremmie said:


> It says that _Portland_ is interested in *Alexander* (who is predicted to go #8 to _MIL_) and *WESTBROOK*!


If so, then KP and I are on the same page!



MrJayremmie said:


> _Portland_ is picking *Rush* in the mock.


Interesting, I could get used to the idea.



MrJayremmie said:


> They have *Randolph* sliding down to #12!


That would be great for Sac Town, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> Wow, there is a nice religious stereotype. Maybe you could just say "I recall some around here getting upset about that . . . ."


Posters were projecting their beliefs/values on others when no real problem existed. And Jebus is a Simpsons reference... you can stereotype me as a fan.


> On topic (_while resisting the urge to roll around the floor of my office, because that is what my kind of people like to do all the time_) I can see a lot of value for Portland getting to 5 or 6. If they are truly interested in the third pick you have to scratch your head a little. KP has been talking down Mayo, but if they move up to three you have to think this is who they would be targetting. I can't see them moving up for Bayless--but maybe. Moving up to 5 or 6 would probably give you your pick of Westbrook or Gordon (or someone else). But, moving up to #3?


Maybe #3 is being shopped and the Wolves like what Portland has to offer. That might not be true of the Knicks or Griz.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

Good post, Wiz.

And STOMP has a good point. Maybe Minn contacted Portland about it, and KP decided to see where it goes?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Reep said:


> I don't see it happening. Chicago sounds set on taking Rose. With their chemistry problems with their last few draft picks (Thomas, Noah) I can't see them taking Beasley, even though he would be the best fit talent wise.
> 
> However, if Chicago did take Beasley, then you could easily see a deal where Portland trades for #3, Miami takes Rose and trades him to Portland for the Mayo (#3) plus $3M and some value. I'm just not sure how much Portland would have to give up to get to #3?
> 
> But, wouldn't Miami just rather have Rose? I know they like Mayo over Beasley, but I can't see them passing on Rose.


paragraph 1: Yes, Chicago SOUNDS set on Rose...but who the hell knows at this point? Maybe they SAY they like Rose just to shake the bushes to see if somebody wants to make them an offer the can't refuse? There's a lot of posturing and I'm not sold that Rose is a dead solid lock to go #1 at this point. They can absolutely deal Thomas and/or Noah and get back into the lottery at this point if they're that concerned about chemistry. 

paragraph 2: That is a possibility I think. What would they have to give up to move up that far? Outlaw would have to be a part of it. The #13 pick too. Is that enough? Maybe not. Maybe you add a future 1st? Is that enough? Maybe not, but if it's not enough, it's not THAT far off either. And it would be worth it to add the point guard of the next 10 years to go along side Oden, Roy and Aldridge.

paragraph 3: maybe...but maybe not. There's a lot of talk that Rose and Wade are a little redundant, possessing most of the same skill set. Mayo could maybe bring more to the table. And again, who REALLY knows which way a team is leaning? It's so hard to say.

All in all, I don't think it's completely impossible that we end up with Derrick Rose.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

We need to ask what we'd have to give up for #3? I'm thinking any deal for #3 would involve Outlaw. Then if we don't want who's there at 3 and want to try and trade up again, then we have to throw in someone else. So who are we willing to get rid of that other teams might take?

I don't see us trading up that far. Just enough to get Westbrook is what I think is going to happen.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

I would be floored if KP some how got rose while keeping roy rudy aldridge and oden!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Oldmangrouch said:


> This is why some of us cringe every time the "character" card gets played.
> 
> "Well, we could have traded Raef's expiring contract for Dwight Howard, but the kid has an out-of-wedlock child. Can't compromise our culture, you know!" :sadbanana:


Methinks you dismiss this too easily. As others have already said, Pritchard and the team didn't particularly have an issue with Roy having a child out of wedlock. I'm presuming the test is being run because the child's mother is claiming one of the players is the father and the player in question is denying it. If the player is _not_ the father, this all goes away. If he _is_, though, then he's seemingly both trying to dodge responsibility _and_ has presumably lied to the organization about it. That's pretty different that Roy's situation and, from my perspective, merits getting taken seriously by management.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> paragraph 1: Yes, Chicago SOUNDS set on Rose...but who the hell knows at this point? Maybe they SAY they like Rose just to shake the bushes to see if somebody wants to make them an offer the can't refuse? There's a lot of posturing and I'm not sold that Rose is a dead solid lock to go #1 at this point. They can absolutely deal Thomas and/or Noah and get back into the lottery at this point if they're that concerned about chemistry.


I think Chicago takes Rose. Here's my logic:

If they say they like Rose and take Beasley (or trade it), they alienate
the fan base - their decision better be right.

If they say they like Beasley and take Rose, their fan base gets the idea that they only took Rose because he's local.

They only thing that makes sense to me (maybe not to some) is that they either:
1) Tell the truth
2) Don't let anyone know what they're thinking - a la the phoney "Oden vs. Durant" thing (which was more a media campaign than an actual decision).



> All in all, I don't think it's completely impossible that we end up with Derrick Rose.


I don't see it happening, but as I've said many times, the offseason is a time to dream big!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



PorterIn2004 said:


> Methinks you dismiss this too easily. As others have already said, Pritchard and the team didn't particularly have an issue with Roy having a child out of wedlock. I'm presuming the test is being run because the child's mother is claiming one of the players is the father and the player in question is denying it. If the player is _not_ the father, this all goes away. If he _is_, though, then he's seemingly both trying to dodge responsibility _and_ has presumably lied to the organization about it. That's pretty different that Roy's situation and, from my perspective, merits getting taken seriously by management.


And that's why I don't really want to say who it is.

And I just made a phone call to the person who told me this. Evidently, the tests have come back negative...player in question is not the father of said child. And from what it sounds like, this woman in question may be a psychotic ***** and it seems likely that nothing even happened between the two. 

So...false alarm.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*

If some team trades with us to allow us to get Derrick Rose, without giving away our Big 3, there's gonna be some pissed off teams with Pau-Gasol-trade like emotions.

I don't see it happening. Memphis isn't picking high enough and NY doesn't have Isiah Thomas or a high enough pick.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork said:


> paragraph 2: That is a possibility I think. What would they have to give up to move up that far? Outlaw would have to be a part of it. The #13 pick too. Is that enough? Maybe not. Maybe you add a future 1st? Is that enough? Maybe not, but if it's not enough, it's not THAT far off either. And it would be worth it to add the point guard of the next 10 years to go along side Oden, Roy and Aldridge.


Outlaw or Webster + Frye + #13 for #3 + Antoine Walker seems ballpark fair to me. Frye would fill a major need in giving them a decent high post Big to play with Jefferson. I'd prefer sending Webster more then Travis as with Fry gone a 3/4 is much more of a need then a 2/3. 

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



alext42083 said:


> If some team trades with us to allow us to get Derrick Rose, without giving away our Big 3, there's gonna be some pissed off teams with Pau-Gasol-trade like emotions.
> 
> I don't see it happening. Memphis isn't picking high enough and NY doesn't have Isiah Thomas or a high enough pick.


But...they have high enough picks that it makes a trade for the #2 or #3 pick a little bit easier. The #5 or #6 pick would just be a stepladder.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



STOMP said:


> Outlaw or Webster + Frye + #13 for #3 + Antoine Walker seems ballpark fair to me. Frye would fill a major need in giving them a decent high post Big to play with Jefferson. I'd prefer sending Webster more then Travis as with Fry gone a 3/4 is much more of a need then a 2/3.
> 
> STOMP


I agree. That's three lottery picks for a top 3 pick and we take an unwanted player off their hands. I think that is very close to the kind of value they would need to get back.

It seems like similar talent (if not better, frankly) than some recent draft day trades.

If Jason Richardson is worth the #8 pick, Telfair plus a bad contract is worth the #7 and 32 year old Ray Allen is worth the #5...I think three lottery picks is worth the #3.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Utherhimo said:


> I would be floored if KP some how got rose while keeping roy rudy aldridge and oden!



I would soil myself and not care in the slightest.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



JAFO said:


> Also hope the bike accident wasn't serious.


thanks for the concern, nothing too serious. Broke a rib and some cuts and bruises, but thats it. I ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET.





As for the rest of the thread, thanks, some nice little things to consider. The #3 would be interesting, but I think if KP is unable to get Rose, he might be looking at that pick to get Westbrook. If NY is really interested in Westbrook with the #6, than the only way to get him would be with the 3rd, 4th or 5th. The Twolves might just be more or willing to trade than the Sonics who are trying to amass a ton of young talent, or the Griz, who want the cheap contract and might not be able to get players in other ways. The Wolves are actually a little more ready to compete than their record last year suggested, so going for ready talent might be to their liking.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> But...they have high enough picks that it makes a trade for the #2 or #3 pick a little bit easier. The #5 or #6 pick would just be a stepladder.


It's so hard to move into the top 3 in the draft.. I just can't see that happening. It'd be nice but realistically, I don't think even KP can pull that off.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Outlaw or Webster + Frye + #13 for #3 + Antoine Walker seems ballpark fair to me. Frye would fill a major need in giving them a decent high post Big to play with Jefferson. I'd prefer sending Webster more then Travis as with Fry gone a 3/4 is much more of a need then a 2/3.
> 
> STOMP


I would guess we would need to throw in Raef and take back multiple bad contracts. 

Then again, maybe we should just hire a former Celtic to serve as KP's front man in the negotiations! :biggrin:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> And that's why I don't really want to say who it is.
> 
> And I just made a phone call to the person who told me this. Evidently, the tests have come back negative...player in question is not the father of said child. And from what it sounds like, this woman in question may be a psychotic ***** and it seems likely that nothing even happened between the two.
> 
> So...false alarm.


Good to hear. At this point said player seems like a victim of a so-called gold digger, though I suppose there's the chance that he was one of multiple possibilities and got lucky. That said, unless more happens with this I'm inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: enough already, give me some rumors or news. I'm board.*



Fork said:


> And that's why I don't really want to say who it is.
> 
> And I just made a phone call to the person who told me this. Evidently, the tests have come back negative...player in question is not the father of said child. And from what it sounds like, this woman in question may be a psychotic ***** and it seems likely that nothing even happened between the two.
> 
> So...false alarm.


Wait, we signed Michael Jordan?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

draftexpress with a boatload of draft rumors and fodder 

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

rumors from Chad Ford:

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...olumnist=ford_chad&page=Drafttradetalk-080618


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

from C.Ford



> Secret Workout With Mayo
> 
> Under a cloak of secrecy, the Clippers worked out guard O.J. Mayo, at an undisclosed Southern California private facility.
> Previous workouts for prospective draft picks by the Clippers have been conducted at the team's interim practice home, Spectrum South in El Segundo. However, Mayo's audition was conducted somewhere else.
> ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Dang, R-Dub seems to be quite coveted.

I'm happy they said KP is lookin' to move up in the draft.

Any team that gets Westbrook will be lucky, and i will be happy for them. But DAMN, i hope he comes to Portland.

edit - i can already predict this trade. The Clips will be picking at the 3 spot and select Mayo. The Wolves will be picking at 7 and take either Love or Lopez. Watch.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

I just hope chicago takes a Bowie type player... a bust, and the Blazers get a player who helps win many championships in the future. I can't say a Jordan like player because there never will be someone like him. Well not any time soon any ways.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> rumors from Chad Ford:
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...olumnist=ford_chad&page=Drafttradetalk-080618


from the article...

_-Small forwards on the market include Richard Jefferson of the New Jersey Nets, Josh Howard of the Dallas Mavericks, Gerald Wallace of the Charlotte Bobcats and Tayshaun Prince of the Detroit Pistons._

yes please! 

STOMP


----------

